# Update on bean the beaten gr in ct



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Gosh, this story brings out mixed feelings in me. If she was totally unaware of his abuse and has left him for good, I would hope she would be allowed to have her puppy back. That's based on how I would feel because I love my dogs that much. But there is always the risk that she might go back to him.

I am just glad that the puppy is away from that jerk and hope he serves time over his abuse.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If she was co-owner of the puppy, and if she lived with the animal abuser, I find it impossible to belief that she was totally unaware that her dog was being abused. Either she's lying, or she is incredibly stupid. Either way, Bean needs to be placed in a loving home far away from either of the cretins who co-owned him.


----------

